# Goat headbutting goat help



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

My momma goat Alice died last week & left her 1 1/2 old daughter Darbe alone. Darbe is half alpine half mini fainting goat. She cried & mourned for her mom so my brother got us a male Pygmy goat 4 mo old to be her new friend. 
Problem is Darbe hates this little boy we named Frodo! Both have horns but Darbe is twice his size & keeps head butting little Frodo! We're scared she will hurt him so we lock him in a kennel in goat shed at night. During the day we let them out in yard but he has room to run from her. Is there anything I can do to get het to stop ramming him? I thought about taping a towel to her horns for cushion. Silly I know but I just lost Alice & if anything happened to baby Frodo it would kill me.
Thanks


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

It could take a few weeks before they get comfortable with each other and calm down. But there is a chance thats just the way its going to be.


----------



## Talron (Nov 17, 2013)

You could band her horns so she cant use them on him there's tons of threads about how to do it on here.
You could also run a length of fence down the middle of the pen to separate them until he is big enough he can defend himself. They could still see each other and talk so they shouldn't get lonely.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats (Oct 24, 2013)

I would use either a towel or a pool noodle wrapped in duct tape (so others won't eat the foam) for cushioning. Also, disciplining may work. I would keep the bully on a leash and every time she tries to ram him, let her know she is not the herd queen, you are. Don't harm her or make her angry, just let her know that ramming is a no no. :smile: Good luck! :wink:


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I would have been more surprised if they didn't fight. Can you catch Frodo? I'd catch him twice a day and let him eat on the other side of a fence, then put them back together. The'll work it out. More pics of Frodo please.....


----------



## Barnes19 (Sep 8, 2013)

^Agree with all above^

My Rita beat the others up for the first few weeks and then she just gradually gave it up.

Good not to let her with him in the enclose area at night ... they generally speaking won't actually do any damage but it can become dangerous if she got him up against the rails hard ... I swear I heard my boys rib crack once when she got him against the gate by chance, but for all my fussing he never even showed it so maybe I was wrong ... or maybe he wants me to think hes tough!


----------



## Barnes19 (Sep 8, 2013)

Before she gave it up I had Rita trained so she'd know I didn't like her bullying and not do it in front of me, and stop on command if she did ... but I doubt that had any effect when I wasn't there watching.

What I would do is when I saw her lower her head and prick her ears to bully, I'd yell, grab her away from the other goat, or split them up somehow, spin the lead in my hand (it wasn't attached to her at the time) and chase her off ... when she seemed to be repenting I'd let her back close to me to cuddle.

As she responded to that I started to give one loud clap before launching into the fray myself ... and pretty quickly she caught on to stop immediately I clapped. So now I can control her with a clap and "Mummy GROWL Rita" in low growly tones!

I started the above training with her on a lead to pull her away from the others, but after the first couple times I didn't need it.

I somehow doubt this training had any effect at all when I wasn't there ... it may have, may have even had something to do with her giving up the bullying, but I'd be surprised and touched to think it ... more likely she was just as bad when I wasn't there, but it gave me control to stop any dangerous situations I saw developing before they became injury.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I find the best way to help goats bond is to keep the new goat in a pen with a shared fence..allow for safe visits...after a week or so..begin visits with supervision...If at visit time she still acts aggressive, give more fence time...Put her hay and feed her near his..so she has to come visit him...it shouldnt take too long before they are snuggled for nap time...


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

Thank you for the great ideas. Do Pygmy goats get as big as minis? Are plan is to breed Darbe & Frodo next year. Darbes mom was a great milk goat & we hope she will to. 
Here are close up pix of Frodo


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Time will help them bond I would try to separate them with an adjoining fence for awhile, but it will just take time for them to bond.

I don't think he will get as big as a mini, they should only reach between 16-20" from what I read anyway. I was contemplating getting some Nigerians and Pygmies for minis, and was doing a lot of research on them. 

By the way they are both CUTE


----------



## NativeNubiansRanch (Dec 2, 2013)

My goats do that to new comers to. They are solving pecking order (who is in charge and who gets to eat first) it depends on the goats when they solve the problem if you think they may hurt him take him out for a day or two


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

Right now Frodo lives in a large pen in their shed. That way Darbe is with him but can't ram him. During the day we let them play in the yard & they do ok . She chases him but he already learned to run away. At least she isn't crying all the time now. 
I have only had him 4 days so I pray in time Darbe will chill out. Her horns are much bigger then baby Frodo.


----------



## NativeNubiansRanch (Dec 2, 2013)

My goats usually solve it in a week but as I said it depends on the goat


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

I'm happy to report Darbe is excepting baby Frodo much better! Today they were playing together! They rear & head butt each other but Darbe was very gentle with him. I'm so happy & relieved!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It takes them a bit but they usually work it out. Glad things are going better.


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

Update: Darbe is letting Frodo eat with her! Today she was actually making billy goat noises at him & chasing him around licking. I think she may be coming into heat? Funny hearing a doe make those noises!


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad they are starting to get along.


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

Definitely the pecking order. My little sassy and my monster snow boots were always fighting. Boots wouldn't even let sassy in the barn. Took two weeks just letting her out in the day time and bringing her in at night till one day she didn't want to come in so I left her out and watched them and now they are best buds


----------



## uglywon (Dec 21, 2012)

Twink90 said:


> Right now Frodo lives in a large pen in their shed.
> View attachment 50392


Heh, heh.... You said "Frodo lives."


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

Ha ha good one!! Yes Frodo lives & he is a Pygmy not a hobbit!


----------

